# Late Venice report



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

We fished out of Venice, Louisiana last monday and tuesday. Mostly we anchored on the Midnight lump and chunked. The bite was hot to say the least. On the bottom, triggers and b-liners were large and plentiful. We filled one 164 quart box with bottom fish. The chum line yeilded lots of sharks, 7 yellowfin tuna (one 76# on the scales, 2 in the 50+ range:thumbup, 8 blackfin around 25# each, 4 amberjack in the 40# range, and a few king fish. We slept on the boat monday night to keep the fuel cost down, and to be ready for the early bite. Around 9 am, we had a boat full of fish and no extra ice left. So we headed in.:yes: 
None of my fish boxes were long enough, so we piled the large fish in the left sponson of the Twin Vee and covered them with ice and a tarp. It took us 3 hours to clean all the fish. We figure we had around 500-600# .
My photographer hasn't sent me the photos, will post and update when they arrive. 
Sea-r-cy


----------



## PCfisher66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great trip, can't wait for the pics.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I love the lump,nice going on the mixed bag. Those vermillion are giant from all the chunks of pogies pouring down from the chunking..


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

*Photos update!*

Finally got the photos from my friend. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job! That is a nice mix of good eating!


----------

